# tell me about paso finos



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Paso Finos usually have a TON of spirit. They aren't like other horses in that they are gaited to the hilt. They are super smooth to ride. The ones that I have ridden weren't very tall but I have heard of tall ones.


----------



## Little T Ranch (Mar 9, 2010)

*Paso Fino*

With these horses alot depends on the breeding ,the ones that are bred for the show ring are very hot,this is what they look for to obtain there very animated gate.If the horse is more of a trail quaility they tend to be very smart ,willing ,even tempered horses.The true Paso is a smaller horse.They come from Colombia,and Puerto Rico both with claim to have the best?The gait they have is paso querto ,paso largo a little faster.Both lateral 4 beat gaits .They will lope and gallop .As a rule they have strong feet.Look at the video on the subject marked{have you ever seen this] you will see the Paso Fino ,in the fino .This is not what I am interested in the breed .But I doubt if the horse is being offered at a reasonable price it has this background.All things being equal they are worth a look .


----------



## Larra98 (Jan 17, 2009)

thanks all of you. that really helps.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

I wouldn't consder Paso Finos necessarily "Hot" but jsut like any other horse there is an exception to every rule. They are generally pretty average sized, about 14-15 hands in the ones I've seen at the trainer's but I haven't looked into actual statistics. 

Gaited horses were bred to create a pleasureable ride over long distances. As far as the Paso's and Peruvian's go, I believe they were bred to go up and down the orchard. So basically they were bred to go in a straight line, turn, and go in a straight line again. 

For a beginner, I would highly recommend it. However, be sure you ride the horse first and make sure you are ready to deal with all the downsides that come with the gaits. I had a lot of beginners on Rico and most were scared out of their mind when he scurried away because they thought he was running away with them, when in fact he was being very good and just walking forward at his normal walk. It irritated me, but I shared a little bit of unease when I first got on him too. But he is so smooth that they soon got to it.

And another thing, I don't know if this is common with Paso Fino's but Rico would always do a little hop over logs on the trail. The lady we bought him from said he did that because his conformation or whatever made it uncomfortable for him to step over? I personally think that's B.S. but it's just another person's opinion. And I probably don't know as much as someone else would, I'm not an expert. I just did a little research after getting Rico 'cause I've been on Paints and QH's all my life. 

These hroses are also known for being very supple. They _want _to please you. And they are very intelligent.

Now, I know Rico isn't the same as a Paso Fino but from the ones I have worked with he is pretty **** similar. I could ride him in a sidepole/halter if I wanted. I never put a bit in that horse's mouth as long as I had him. 

They also have a tendency to bond with their owners very closely. Rico went through a two-week-long "Mourning period" over his old owner, in which he hardly ate. We told the previous owners and they said he did that when he came to them as well. So, intrigued, I went on a fact-hunting mission and discovered that in fact it is _very _common for Peruvians, Peruvian Pasos, and Paso Finos. So just be aware of that and spend the first week or two just getting to know him, getting him to trust you. Very important.


Good luck ^^


----------



## ALottaTrot (Feb 1, 2010)

They are really quite awesome! The most comfortable ride ever, IMHO. I haven't seen any that tall. Mostly around 14-15 like was said before. They are really just a super cool breed. Not the average horse though, gait like crazy. Depends what you are looking to do with a horse. As for the beginner thing I don't think you would have trouble staying on or anything, on the Paso Fino I ride at a friend's barn I have never felt like I was going to fall off or anything. I hope it helps. SorrelHorse pretty much nailed it...

*Edit* Horse in my picture is the Paso Fino I mentioned.


----------



## Curly_Horse_CMT (Jun 8, 2008)

Technically, they are naturally a "hotter" or more excitable breed, but just like with any horse, there are the exceptionns. Some bloodlines are hotter than others. They are usually on the shorter side, around 14-15 hh. Hard feet, compact body. Don't let the size fool you, as these horses carry men that are 200+ pounds that are over six feet tall.


----------

